# Grand Old House - Near Walsall



## spartacus (May 20, 2009)

Only became vacant within the last week or so, but apparently the owner was a bit of a recluse. 

Seems like all the fittings are original within the house, a real snapshot of a time gone by. 

I just hope to God that the Pikeys & Chavs don't get wind that it's empty. For that reason, I've been a bit vague on it's location.

Thanks to my mate Bev who put me onto this place, and accompanied me.


----------



## klempner69 (May 20, 2009)

Lovely sad ol place..that garden was probably once much loved and tended,and what a waste of a good greenhouse.Hope it all get sold quickly and given some TLC.


----------



## jonney (May 20, 2009)

Did the owner die or did he just leave because judging by the aga he spent a few bob, it looks brand new and they cost a packet. He must have liked his food. Lets hope it finds a new owner that can give the place a bit of TLC it deserves


----------



## spartacus (May 20, 2009)

jonney said:


> Did the owner die or did he just leave because judging by the aga he spent a few bob, it looks brand new and they cost a packet. He must have liked his food. Lets hope it finds a new owner that can give the place a bit of TLC it deserves



Hi Jonney..
I believe it was an old lady who lived there, and my bet is that the Aga is one of the original fittings. They have been around a while, I remember my ex's Grandad having one, and that was in the house when he moved in!


----------



## jonney (May 20, 2009)

spartacus said:


> Hi Jonney..
> I believe it was an old lady who lived there, and my bet is that the Aga is one of the original fittings. They have been around a while, I remember my ex's Grandad having one, and that was in the house when he moved in!




My mam had one years ago but It didn't look that new


----------



## spartacus (May 20, 2009)

jonney said:


> My mam had one years ago but It didn't look that new



You could well be right, as I recall the older ones had a more 'creamy yellow' colour to them. If I go back, I'll take another look at that.


----------



## Krypton (May 21, 2009)

Wow, i realy like places when they look like the owners have just gone on holiday (the house) Fantastic place and i hope it dosnt get trashed up. So much to photograph i imagine. Should have had a look in the loft!


----------



## Landie_Man (May 21, 2009)

We have an original Rayburn here, but the house is only 1972. Its a black one


----------



## escortmad79 (May 21, 2009)

Landie_Man said:


> We have an original Rayburn here, but the house is only 1972. Its a black one


Is it an ex council house?

My Grandads house had one


----------



## Trudger (May 21, 2009)

Hi Spartacus, are you ok with PM'ing the location ?


----------



## Landie_Man (May 22, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Is it an ex council house?
> 
> My Grandads house had one




Nope, ex farm workers house. On the farm here, theres the big old 17th centurary landowners house, and mine and my neighbours semi, we live here, we dont work on the farm. My parents moved here in 1980 for a place to live for 6 months after two years travelling, and the rest is history, we still rent though. The rayburn was just here when we moved in, red I beleive but its black atm


----------



## GeorgeK (May 22, 2009)

wonderful place, hope it soon gets sold so that no-one gets the chance to trash it


----------



## Foxylady (May 23, 2009)

What a fantastic find! A real treasure trove.
I love the shed and greenhouse.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 23, 2009)

Thats a fantastic place you know, but for some reason it makes me feel very sad as if it has lost all its former glory! Good find though and lets hope it wont gt trashed.


----------



## donebythehands (May 25, 2009)

hey any chance of a pm with location too


----------



## Seahorse (May 25, 2009)

donebythehands said:


> hey any chance of a pm with location too



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAHAHA

HAHAHAH

HAHA

HA

:biglaugh:


----------



## Mr Sam (May 25, 2009)

like the Aga and glasshouse


----------



## spartacus (May 25, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...



Tee hee.....


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

spartacus said:


>



Please tell me you got in here?


----------



## spartacus (May 25, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Please tell me you got in here?



If only I were so slim, lithe, and young.....


----------



## donebythehands (May 25, 2009)

pwetty please


----------



## Urban Mole (May 25, 2009)

spartacus said:


> If only I were so slim, lithe, and young.....



I didnt mean through the grate , there must have been another entrance, under the stairs maybe?


----------



## spartacus (May 25, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> I didnt mean through the grate , there must have been another entrance, under the stairs maybe?



There is a way in actually, for the slender. See pic 5. I wouldn't fancy it though, I can just see me wedged halfway in when plod arrives....


----------



## spartacus (May 25, 2009)

donebythehands said:


> pwetty please



Sorry.. but... 

I was shown that place by a friend, and I promised not to spill the beans on it's location. :no:


----------



## adamroutley (Jul 25, 2009)

it wouldnt be bev that works at paul carr in aldridge by any chance would it?


----------



## adamroutley (Jul 27, 2009)

have now explored this place and what a fantastic building it is!..got a few pics il post up when ive uploaded them


----------



## adamroutley (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Dystopia (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow! Something local to me that doeesn't make me look at it and feel miserable!  I'm from Walsall and hate the place with a passion. Nice find there though.


----------



## adamroutley (Jul 29, 2009)

Dystopia said:


> Wow! Something local to me that doeesn't make me look at it and feel miserable!  I'm from Walsall and hate the place with a passion. Nice find there though.



SNAP! i hate the ammount of chavs..and just the general atmosphere! me and the missus are moving to oz when i have my degree so il be outa here!!!


----------



## Clair-lou (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh this is a gorgeous home, and not too far away from me but i don't know walsall that well.

Lets hope it gets sold to someone that will look after it and keep the original features - my mom has just sold up and she'd love this but oh well.


----------



## adamroutley (Aug 3, 2009)

i was hoping it would be bought by somebody willing to keep it as near to its origins as poss but i think its going to be offered to local housing companies which will rip it down and build on the land, rather than offer it as a sale! booooo!


----------



## stavros (Aug 11, 2009)

I am from Walsall. If a building like this is ripped down to create 5+ houses it would be a travesty.

Great pictures, fantastic flooring.


----------



## Trudger (Aug 12, 2009)

stavros said:


> Great pictures, fantastic flooring.



Shame we can't find the sales agent and get a viewing .... it's a great house with good gardens by the look of it. I want a mooch round the cellar and loft.

Hmmm, thats Parquet wooden flooring, real wood made when floors were built to last !
I landed head first on that kind of floor when I was young (might explain a lot).

T


----------



## adamroutley (Aug 15, 2009)

Trudger said:


> Shame we can't find the sales agent and get a viewing .... it's a great house with good gardens by the look of it. I want a mooch round the cellar and loft.
> 
> Hmmm, thats Parquet wooden flooring, real wood made when floors were built to last !
> I landed head first on that kind of floor when I was young (might explain a lot).
> ...



yehhh! parquet flooring is definately hardcore..had to rip up a fair flew floors of it when i was working as a carpenter


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 20, 2009)

adamroutley said:


> SNAP! i hate the ammount of chavs..and just the general atmosphere! me and the missus are moving to oz when i have my degree so il be outa here!!!


You read my mind.  I don't want to leave UK, just move to elsewhere where I have more friends. I'm studying with OU with a view to getting a better paid job eventually and relocating with it.


----------

